# '61 Impala SS409



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the 409


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

the 409 is huge! Great looking car, Love the color scheme.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!My uncle had one just like it but it had a 283!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I don't recall ever seeing a steering shaft on a 1/25 kit. Are these aftermarket or are they making them better these days? (almost all my builds were AMT kits in the good old days.)

What are your favorite manufacturers/builds?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It was included in the kit!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool philo426!

Steve, the improvement in detail in some of the AMT and Revell-Monogram car kits is phenomenal! There's some beautifully detailed cars that even come with seperate chassis and accurate suspensions and engines. Even though the engine is a little on the small side, the ProShop '57 Chev is one of my favourites. It even has photoetched grille, emblems, and fin flashes! All out of the box!

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm with Alyssa on this one. I love the color scheme! Great work philo!

Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's real fine, that 409.


----------

